# Bay City (MI) 15 year old dies after being tased



## Hockey (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats right people, the police were supposed to just stand there, and go hands on with this "kid" and possibly get injured.  Unfortunately the "kid" died, but he wasn't some saint of a kid who made a mistake.  He went after the police and they used a less than lethal weapon on him to stop him.  I am curious on the results from the autopsy.

I am a strong supporter in the use of a Taser over going hands on with a subject if possible.  

Let me ask any of these anti-Taser people this question.  I would say 99% of LEO's that carry a Taser, must be tased during the Taser training.  How many LEO's have been killed, or later died from them being tased?  Absolutely 0.





> BAY CITY (WJRT) -- (03/22/09)--Bay City police say a 15-year-old has died after being Tasered by officers who were trying to break up a fight. Police didn't release his name and say state police are investigating.
> <snip>
> http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/story?section=news/local&id=6723040
> 
> ...


----------



## firecoins (Mar 23, 2009)

> Witnesses say the teen went after other occupants in the home and police officers. Police then Tasered him, and his reaction led them to immediately call for emergency medical help. Though the teen was vomiting and became unconscious, witnesses say he didn't receive medical attention until an ambulance arrived.


what medical was he supposed to receive prior to the arrival of EMS?


----------



## reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

These cops should have a trunk monkey installed! Then they will have medical on hand!


----------



## Jon (Mar 23, 2009)

I've only seen a few Taser hits, but I've never heard of nausea/vomiting as Taser side effects.

It will be interesting to see the whole story as it comes out.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 23, 2009)

Jon said:


> I've only seen a few Taser hits, but I've never heard of nausea/vomiting as Taser side effects.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the whole story as it comes out.





If someone is extremely intoxicated, will that have any effect on it?

I know Taser is a neuromuscular incapacitating device (I think thats the right word...I think...)

It takes control of your muscles in your entire body.  So if your drunk, shouldn't have much difference if your sober...I think...

I know when I took the ride, it was...indescribable...like, a leg cramp, all throughout your body.  But not really.  I'll still take that over OC spray...any day...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 23, 2009)

While we certainly don't know enough about what happened yet, something from the first article quoted struck me...



> "He just had a little too much fun and things just got  carried away," said Blair Stevenson, a friend of the victim.<snip>
> 
> "He had a turnaround -- he realized he had a problem, went to rehab and he was doing good with rehab," said Leonard Ciesielski, the victim's uncle.  "They may have used a little excessive force from what I understand."




I can understand how a relative, who wasn't even at the scene, can believe that the police may have used ecessive force.  I don't understand how somebody who had a little too much fun and got carried away, then ends up trying to fight the police can portrayed as turning his life around.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 23, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Thats right people, the police were supposed to just stand there, and go hands on with this "kid" and possibly get injured.  Unfortunately the "kid" died, but he wasn't some saint of a kid who made a mistake.  He went after the police and they used a less than lethal weapon on him to stop him.  I am curious on the results from the autopsy.
> 
> I am a strong supporter in the use of a Taser over going hands on with a subject if possible.
> 
> Let me ask any of these anti-Taser people this question.  I would say 99% of LEO's that carry a Taser, must be tased during the Taser training.  How many LEO's have been killed, or later died from them being tased?  Absolutely 0.



We have had this debate already. It ended badly. FYI, several PDs have sued Taser International.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 23, 2009)

Well he used to try to take on the Army.  Now he just tries to take on the police.  You see!  He is turning his life around. 

The article is missing lots of info.  I have had several people tasered and none were vomiting or had nausea.  If this part is true, something else may have been going on like a preexisting condition, injuries incurred in the fight not caused by PD  and other stuff.  If the teen was fighting police, the taser was justified.


----------



## exodus (Mar 23, 2009)

I wanna know why he died......


----------



## BLSBoy (Mar 23, 2009)

exodus said:


> I wanna know why he died......



He stopped breathing.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 23, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> He stopped breathing.



Hahaha,  To clarify, exodus wants to know what caused him to stop breathing.  Exo, you must have learned by now, gotta be very careful how you say what you say around this crowd


----------



## medic417 (Mar 23, 2009)

exodus said:


> I wanna know why he died......



Shock.  As shock of some sort is the cause of all deaths.  

But I to wonder if he had heart trouble, drugs in his system, etc that allowed the tazer to kill him.  

As to OP I don't have time to look but it seems about a year ago a cop died while being tazed in training.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 23, 2009)

Suicide.  If you fight the cops and you die, that is suicide.

pwn3d


----------



## nomofica (Mar 25, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Suicide.  If you fight the cops and you die, that is suicide.
> 
> pwn3d



That is, if the cop's actions are warranted (probably was in this case, but we all know there's those overzealous cops out there)


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Mar 25, 2009)

Do EMT's have to get tasered?


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 25, 2009)

FutureParamedic609 said:


> Do EMT's have to get tasered?



no, thank god. but you might if you are a swat medic. don't know for sure.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 25, 2009)

FutureParamedic609 said:


> Do EMT's have to get tasered?



No but you have to get shocked with the defib so you know how your patients feel.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 25, 2009)

medic417 said:


> No but you have to get shocked with the defib so you know how your patients feel.



didn't someone die in NJ cause he was shocking a Pt and didn't clear the body, so he ended up shocking his partner?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 25, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> didn't someone die in NJ cause he was shocking a Pt and didn't clear the body, so he ended up shocking his partner?



Probably. There was a case a couple of years ago where during horseplay someone shocked his partner and they died.  The medic was charged with some sort of murder.  See horseplay is harmless fun.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 25, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Probably. There was a case a couple of years ago where during horseplay someone shocked his partner and they died.  The medic was charged with some sort of murder.  See horseplay is harmless fun.



yeah thats right, i remember him getting charged with murder. i didn't realized that it involved horseplay.


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Mar 25, 2009)

medic417 said:


> No but you have to get shocked with the defib so you know how your patients feel.



haha nice joke. 
Im glad you dont have to get tasered lol. 
That's why I decided not to be a cop when I found that out  of course, that's only if you want to carry one, but still. 

Emily


----------

